# Therapeutic purring



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I just wanted to share a cute story, cats have a way of making you feel so loved.

Today I had a bad headache and went to lie down in my bedroom. 5 minutes later, Emily came in and snuggled up next to me with her head on my chest. She's only a year so she still has that super loud purring that young cats do. 5 minutes after that Freyja came in and sat on top of my hips (her favorite spot) and started purring as well. She's not quite as loud as Emily but still has a nice purr. Just being surrounded by all that softness and purring. They even bumped noses a few times. What a great team.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Doesn't it feel nice to know that you're loved, and since you had a headache, they wanted you to feel better? I think it's cute that they wanted to make you feel better.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

When I take a nap in the afternoon, Emily our four year old rescued kitty will join me on the bed and curl up next to me. She always comes to my left side and will face toward my feet. She seems to know when I get on the bed because she usually joins me within five minutes of my lying down.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Some people believe cat's purrs really do have a therapeutic effect. I found this article:

Science Proves Cats Are Holistic Healers | Spirit Science and Metaphysics

I don't know how accurate the studies are, but I do know petting my cats can make me feel calmer and relaxed, too.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

AWWW, nothing like a happy household of fur babies when you have a headache. I know I love it at night when Coco climbs on my chest and I can rub her all over. She loves the total body massage!!


----------



## Syrum (Mar 3, 2016)

Aww that's just adorable! Your babies love you very much


----------

